# Weid shutdown / restart problems [solved]

## rahulthewall

Using gnome with 2.6.24-r3 on Dell Latitude D520. Now in Preferences -> Power Management I have chosen that when I press the power button it should ask me what to do. Fine, it pops up a menu which gives me three choices between Shut Down, Restart and Log Out. But no matter what I select, or even if I do not select anything, it just goes to shut down, rendering the choices ineffective.

Secondly, if I go to System -> Shut Down then I am presented with another nice menu which has the options Shut Down, Restart, Suspend and Hibernate. Now if I do anything from this menu the system just hangs. That is, if I do a shut down, the system gets to a black screen and then hangs and then I have to do a force shut down. 

However, from the command line, everything works fine.

Any ideas as to what is happening here?

Cheers

Rahul

----------

## guruvan

can you CTRL-ALT_F1 to get to a console & shut down from there?

----------

## rahulthewall

I just said that I can do it via the command line. So, if I do a ctrl+alt+f1 I can do everything normally via the command line. And there, the power button would power down the computer as it should.

----------

## OmSai

 *rahulthewall3000 wrote:*   

> Secondly, if I go to System -> Shut Down then I am presented with another nice menu which has the options Shut Down, Restart, Suspend and Hibernate. Now if I do anything from this menu the system just hangs. That is, if I do a shut down, the system gets to a black screen and then hangs and then I have to do a force shut down. 

 Maybe you have to remove the Option Composite from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

See hard system freeze when shutting down or reboot [solved]

----------

## alexdu

 *rahulthewall3000 wrote:*   

> Using gnome with 2.6.24-r3 on Dell Latitude D520. Now in Preferences -> Power Management I have chosen that when I press the power button it should ask me what to do. Fine, it pops up a menu which gives me three choices between Shut Down, Restart and Log Out. But no matter what I select, or even if I do not select anything, it just goes to shut down, rendering the choices ineffective.

 

Looks like you have both acpid and gnome-power-manager is installed and working.

While g-p-m is waiting for you response, acpid start to shutdown by PWR key request.

I don't known normal solutions, it might be.

Workaround is:

edit  /etc/acpi/default.sh the next way:

```

#            power)

#      /bin/echo 3 > /proc/acpi/ibm/beep

#                logger "acpid: received a shutdown request"

#                /sbin/init 0

#      break

#                ;;

```

BUT this became PWR button irresponsible if g-p-m is not started (you are not logged in X).

Perhaps it is possible not just comment out but add check if g-p-m is running or not and chose algorithm...

 *rahulthewall3000 wrote:*   

> Secondly, if I go to System -> Shut Down then I am presented with another nice menu which has the options Shut Down, Restart, Suspend and Hibernate. Now if I do anything from this menu the system just hangs. That is, if I do a shut down, the system gets to a black screen and then hangs and then I have to do a force shut down. 
> 
> However, from the command line, everything works fine.
> 
> Any ideas as to what is happening here?
> ...

 

hmmm....

This menu use hald to do anything - check it.

Also look here.

----------

## rahulthewall

Thanks a lot, alexdu and Om. In the first case it was the acpi script which was messing up and I have disabled acpi, I anyways do not have much use for it. (or so I think  :Razz: ).

As for the shutdown issues, it was the issue with compiz and composite. Therefore, right now I have compiz disabled, I was anyhow getting tired of it.  :Smile: 

Cheers

Rahul

----------

